# Revell Germany 1/400 Queen Mary 2 Built-Up!



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

Revell Germany 1/400 Queen Mary 2 Built-Up!

http://www.modellversium.de/galerie/artikel.php?id=865

WOW!!!!!!!!!!

Great Stuff!

James


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thanks James!

I'm sure there will be a PE set for this kit.

Very cool!


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

Yeah, I think so too. Probably railings for sure. Maybe even doors,
hatches, other fittings, etc... Will keep an eye out and post if I
hear of anything.

James


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Genisis (Oct 2, 2003)

Extremely well done, damn nice work. Wish i could do work of that quality.

I do have one minor point of question?
Arnt these mounted backwards?


----------



## Leet (Dec 1, 2000)

Nope, those are the azipods, designed to swivel and permit more precise maneuvers in port. No idea why they're designed that way, unless it's more efficient.

I wouldn't mind building one, but unless it's to compare with her predecessors, I have to cut it down by two or three decks. That superstructure is _tall_!


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

Another built-up:

http://hsfeatures.com/features04/qm2tt_1.htm

James


----------



## chevy263 (Oct 6, 2003)

Wow that ship is nice it must take yrs to build somthing like that


----------



## CAPTNEURO (Apr 7, 2004)

JamesDFarrow said:


> Revell Germany 1/400 Queen Mary 2 Built-Up!
> 
> http://www.modellversium.de/galerie/artikel.php?id=865
> 
> ...


 Greetings,

I'll be building this model as soon as it hits my hobby store. It'll be my first ship model. How does one go about creating the realistic wood planking decks of varying shades, as can be seen in some of the photos?

Thanx


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

Holy crap!!!!!!!!!! What more can one say??


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Ahhhhh, if only it were 1/350.

I usually only build 1/700 and 1/350 ships, but for this one, I may make an exception.


----------

